# My Throw down for Ron P



## rp ribking (Oct 3, 2010)

I really enjoyed this Throwdown, but I will say I am not a good presenter on a plate. Did 2 beer can chicken's and it they didn't brown up like I wanted. Thanks for the votes. They were done, just not browned up. Marinated in a mix of spices.


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh and I have to Thank Brian for making this possible,  he sent me the Yoshidas.


----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome plate!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 3, 2010)

looks good


----------



## miamirick (Oct 3, 2010)

good looking chickens,   gonna need more than one napkin for that meal


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Great looking entry - I'd eat a plate of that any day


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for the compliments


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

nice lookin birds!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 3, 2010)

Great job with those birds. Ron would be proud.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice sir! I would put a hurtin' on those birds anyday. Keep on entering those Throwdowns!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm a sucker for Beer Can Chicken.

Great Job!

Todd


----------

